# Welcome Misa a.k.a Katie( As named at the shelter)!



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Today unexpectedly I went to the animal shelter and got a new cat. Her shleter name was katie but we call her Misa or Misa/Katie. She's declawed and a little fat. She a little shy too when we brought her and wanted to hide. She doesn't like being in her cage. even though it was three times bigger than she was at the shelter.










There's more picture's soon.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! It's a little hard to see her in the picture (my eyes are not the greatest) but I'm sure she's lovely. She'll likely be shy at first until she gets used to her new surroundings. You must be so excited.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe yeah. I was trying to get a good picture. Here's another one.










A little about Misa/ Katie

She's declawed and a little fat. She a little shy too when we brought her and wanted to hide. She also has crystals in her urine and she only eat wet foods. She was in a foster home for a while and they declawed her front paws. We only wanted to get he because we have pest problems and hopefully she could scare them away. Next Saturday we are taking her to the vet for a check up. She's up to date her shots and stuff. She weights 13 pounds.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I love her dark little nose  I can't wait to learn more about her personality as she shares it with you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new family member


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe Thanks guys. The first night was excellent. She was very quite and she slept with us. It seems like she really love sleeping on my sister's bed. The problem is I can't get her to eat and she hasn't eaten since she was at the shelter. Even though she's then youngest of the three cats( Vinnie and Francis are her "cousin's") She's very mature and well behaved. lol

Her birthday is 11/29/2007 as it said on her records.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

For some reason, Misa likes to sleep a lot. All morning she and my older sister slept. It's kind of funny though.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Misa is adorable! Congrats.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats on bringing home yer new family member.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe thanks. Guys. She is settling in well.

We are having problems of trying to feed her. We don't know why.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a new picture of her. It's weird how she really likes Bambi. It's like she thinks that Bambi is real and is an actual cat.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Is she eating now?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She only ate dry food. She refuse to eat the wet food. We tried Fancy feast wet foods and she didn't eat that.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I love her little white diamond on her back, she truly is adorable.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Another fuss pot I see- my little Evie is like that, she'll pick and choose what she wants to eat. After two months we're still working on getting her on to wet! Although she did eat 3 chunks of raw chicken yesterday


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^ Haha oh wow! Well we mix it in with her wet food. I sure hope your Evie will eat the wet food. lol

Thanks guys. She is adorable! She even licked me today twice while I was petting her. She is the sweetest cat( The sweetest female cat that is) I met. The meanest cat was named buddy. He was aggressive.


----------

